# UUUUUUHHH...... naaaaaaaahhhhhh no way



## Human Steve

Marshall Jubilee 2553 Head w 2-1966 cabs


----------



## 4Horseman

sumpin's fishy


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

LOL !!!

Well , if it's real , it's already sold by now ...


----------



## jc109

Forgot a 0?


----------



## poeman33

Maybe he's just selling the picture of them? Geez...that wouldn't last 30 seconds at that price.


----------



## Bieling3

jc109 said:


> Forgot a 0?



Maybe a "1."


----------



## Swede

I sent a text


----------



## Swede

"This mailbox is full, you can not leave a message"


Hahhahahah


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


> "This mailbox is full, you can not leave a message"
> 
> 
> Hahhahahah


Remember, Bonamassa's in town... ...


----------



## Swede

Dogs of Doom said:


> Remember, Bonamassa's in town... ...



hahaha....He probably doesnt need the 700 bux in his pocket


----------



## jc109

Bieling3 said:


> Maybe a "1."



1987 marshall silver jubilee 2555 100 watt full stack

I figure, there's a lot of crazy people out there.........


----------



## Swede

I just bought it for 700$....FUKK YEAH!!!!!..........























Then I woke up


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

jc109 said:


> 1987 marshall silver jubilee 2555 100 watt full stack
> 
> I figure, there's a lot of crazy people out there.........





I wonder now that Marshall has released a reissue of this amp , will the stupid continue to pay retarded amounts for these amps ... ?? 

Inquiring Minds want to know ????


----------



## Maklaca

I called on this IMMEDIATELY when it first listed and the girl who answered said the posted number is wrong.
It looks like a pay-back post.
Someone posts a stupid good deal with the phone number of someone they want to piss off. That person gets slammed with phone calls for days...


----------



## plexilespaul

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> I wonder now that Marshall has released a reissue of this amp , will the stupid continue to pay retarded amounts for these amps ... ??
> 
> Inquiring Minds want to know ????


 

now that there is a reissue people will be on the fence for a while...some will settle for the reissue though cause it's cheaper.
but generally people pay alot for originals....do the math


----------



## hubabuba

Now is good


----------

